# Black osx theme (pb couleur du texte)



## akarien (9 Août 2010)

bonsoir.

j'ai installé depuis peu un theme nomé black osx 

pour ceux que ca tente le voici 

http://wavespell.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-Black-OS-X-update-155507209?q=1&qo=1

mais mon souci et le texte de titre de fenetre ou tout simplement l'horloge qui reste dans les gris/noir 

ce qui sur une fenêtre déjà noir ne fait pas vraiment contraste.

donc je recherche un moyen de pouvoir passer ce texte de titre des fenêtres en blanc ou peu importe mais pas en noir.

si jamais quelqu'un a une idée a ce sujet je suis preneur.
ou même un autre thème sombre mais avec les titres visibles.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Malheureusement, il n'y a toujours pas de solution à ce problème, et cela fait un moment que pas mal de monde cherche. Pour l'instant, il faut donc faire avec, ou revenir à un thème plus clair si cela est trop inconfortable.


----------



## akarien (10 Août 2010)

ok

merci pour l'info. 

je vais faire avec pour le moment 
on verra si ca devient insupportable


----------



## Shylvune (4 Octobre 2010)

La solution? C'est MagiCal.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

Pour les icônes ici pour le texte je ne sais pas.


----------



## YOANNS (6 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir

je souhaite appliquer ce theme mais pas pour le menubar que je prefere conserver en gris.

comment proceder ?

merci


----------



## YOANNS (8 Octobre 2010)

personne ne sait? ca ne doit pas etre possible je pense

thx


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Si mais tu ne dois que garder que les élément qui t'intéressent avec Themepark.


----------

